# IEM <1k; Cowon EM1 vs SoundMagic ES18



## nomadsorion (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey all

I had come up with a post earlier asking for suggestions for iems <2k. But, I suddenly feel the need to spend less on my iem

Cowon EM1 and SoundMagic ES18 both seem good(based on reviews). Please help me choose any one among the two. I dont want lots of bass. 

Even if there are any other IEMs with a bit neutral sound in the price range of 500-750, please let me know ASAP


----------



## ratul (Jul 12, 2013)

eS18 has best overall sound experience under <1k, though people skip it due to it's weak build quality, if you can overlook that, then it's the best musical experience..
can't say about cowon, but Sony MDR-EX100LP has got some good reviews...


----------



## nomadsorion (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your response. I have already used SM earlier and so I prefer it a bit more than others. But, is the build quality of ES18 really very bad? I mean, can the cable break/get cut easily?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 12, 2013)

nomadsorion said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I have already used SM earlier and so I prefer it a bit more than others. But, is the build quality of ES18 really very bad? I mean, can the cable break/get cut easily?



Best Possible neutral IEM for you would be 
*Soundmagic PL30 from proaudiohome @1190 after discount[apply SMPAH coupon]*
SoundMagic PL30 In-Ear Headphones

Also Consider Foll. IEM as per order
*Logitech UE 200 @900 INR*
Logitech Ultimate Ears UE 200 Noise-Isolating Earphone


*Audio Technica CLR100@ 636*
Audio Technica ATH-CLR100 BK In-the-ear Headphone - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com


JVC HA-FX34 Marshmallow @451.50 [Apply coupon JVC200] but only 3mnths warranty 
JVC Marshmallow HA-FX34


Overall Es18 is gr8 IEM but as per few of my frnds Cowon EM1 will be slight above it in delivering Mids & Highs. Do not have personal experience will have to compare it with my ES18. BTW Built of ES18 is ok ok types. if you take care properly it won't break easily.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2013)

How is audio technica CLR 100?? Anyone has any hands on experience with it?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> How is audio technica CLR 100?? Anyone has any hands on experience with it?



Go through this thread. see if it helps you.
The discovery thread.! New JVC phones.PG787. Philips Fidelio S2. PG 724!! Basso PG601..

I was almost going to gift this to my Sis in law but at that time it was unavailable so had to settle for Logitech UE200.


----------

